

 Scala macros that won’t kill you - cakeface
http://blog.safariflow.com/2013/12/20/scala-macros-that-wont-kill-you/

======
cakeface
Scala macros personally scare the pants off of me. Way to much power for me to
manage. For instance, I recommended a scala email validator macro that would
send an email to the email address string in question and then throw a
compilation error if the email could not be delivered.

